# Nexxo T660 All-up Weight



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Stopped at an aire in France, we were parked alongside a river, with an animal foodstuffs warehouse on the other side of us - unfenced, wide open and with a guy shovelling maize into a silo. Not 50 yards from us, with immediate access, was an opportunity too good to miss. A quick word with monsieur le directeur, and we were up on the weighbridge. I'd had no real concerns, and while it's well to know, had never got round to going to our local recycling yard (where they will do it for free). Anyway, our T660, with 2 big adults, fullish fuel, empty grey tank but full fresh water, 2 gas cylinders plus 3 weeks baggage and a bit of food and 2 full size bikes under the bed, and an awning, table, chairs, etc, came in at 3360 kg. This still seems to leave us plenty of margin, so perhaps I should be grateful for light construction (see my other Burstner post today). So, if you were wondering, relax, that carrying capacity seems more than enough.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

We have an almost identical layout to you. Do you have any satellite dish on the roof? A solar panel?

I ask, because we have, and in much the same trim, we're banging on the door of our maximum weight (3.5t). We have a dog who weights 34kg, plus her food and what-not, so there's around 50kg there. Mind you, we don't carry bikes  

Gerald


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Gerald, yes we were surprised; no satellite, but what else was on board apart from the usual? Well, a boxed set of boule, loads of tins of beans, we'd left the driveaway awning at home, and just the usual pots and pans, plus a Kenwood induction hob for when i'm feeling scroogeish in a camp site. Now, this animal feedstuffs plant is 'Gamvert' or 'vertgam', seemed quite a biggish operation, and apart from their name, what would have been the point of their machine underreading. Presumably yours is based on the same ford chassis and is the 2.2 140bhp engine?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm sure the reading was correct.



Smokeyjoe said:


> Presumably yours is based on the same ford chassis and is the 2.2 140bhp engine?


Ah, maybe that's where the difference is. Our is based on the Fiat X2/50 (130 bhp) camping chassis.

Gerald


----------

